# My Rainbowfish Tank



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

Hey guys I have been away from here for a while but im still doing the fish thing. I just thought I would share some pics of my 125 gallon rainbowfish tank. I have quite a few different rainbows, a few sharks, a raphael catfish, a congo tetra, and two parrot fish. The tank is the standard 6 foot 125 gallon with a aquaterra background. All of my equipment is hidden behind the background for a nice clean look. I will post some pics of my large piraya and its tank when I get it all finished!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

tank looks great... love the background


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree those 3D background are stunning. How hard are they to install?


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

TRIG said:


> I agree those 3D background are stunning. How hard are they to install?


They are really quite easy to install. I did have to cut the center brace out and reinstall it later but that was really the biggest pain out of all of it. The background need trimmed a few inches in every direction and the locations for the filter inlet and outles cut. It just silicones in place and sits there no real work needed.


----------

